# Mouse double click on X and console



## lebel (Aug 6, 2012)

Hello,

I have a simple, yet aggravating issue with my mouse under the console and X windows; when I left click somewhere, the system sometimes thinks I'm double-clicking when I'm not.  And things doesn't seems to be affected by the configuration option for the Mouse under Gnome at all.

I never had that issue under Linux with the same mouse/machine.  Is there something I should try to fix this issue?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 6, 2012)

I've had that happen too but mainly because of the age of the mouse. In my case it was a worn out mouse1 button :e


----------



## lebel (Aug 6, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> I've had that happen too but mainly because of the age of the mouse. In my case it was a worn out mouse1 button :e



The thing is my mouse is just fine, it's almost new and was acting just fine under Gentoo the night before I switched to FreeBSD


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 6, 2012)

Some windowing systems have preferences settings to treat single-click as double-click.


----------



## lebel (Aug 7, 2012)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Some windowing systems have preferences settings to treat single-click as double-click.



It doesn't really seem to matter at all what settings I'm setting up in those (either in xfce4 or in Gnome).  Its driving me bunkers.  Does settings in moused matters?


----------



## UNIXgod (Aug 7, 2012)

lebel said:
			
		

> It doesn't really seem to matter at all what settings I'm setting up in those (either in xfce4 or in Gnome).  Its driving me bunkers.  Does settings in moused matters?



Post your xorg.conf


----------



## lebel (Aug 8, 2012)

UNIXgod said:
			
		

> Post your xorg.conf



http://pastebin.com/0e9fBMZT

I don't know if I was supposed to post it here or pastebin works too?


----------



## lebel (Aug 14, 2012)

Well, I can't make this thread solved but the issue was the fact that my Logitech G500 was plugged into my das keyboard USB "hub".  When I moved it to my PC directly, the issue has be resolved.


----------



## zhoopin (Aug 14, 2012)

If you are using Logitech keyboard, you can attach USB mouse to the USB port on the Logitech keyboard (of course, if there's one available), There's some issues to connecting Logitech KB/mouse to USB hubs; especially, when multiple devices are connected to a single USB hub.
I think it's more Logitech/Hub related issue than FreeBSD one.


----------

